# Colbert quizzes James Franco on Tolkien



## camlost (Apr 19, 2011)

In a pretty funny episode The Colbert Report, Stephen Colbert quizzes his guest James Franco after he claims to be a bigger Tolkien fan than Colbert. :*up


----------



## Uminya (Apr 19, 2011)

You should offer a link


----------



## Ghorim (Apr 21, 2011)

Why.... lo and behold!

http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-videos/380446/april-05-2011/james-franco-pt--2

The Tolkien-talk starts at 3:48.

Galadriel gets a major name-drop here.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Apr 23, 2011)

Pause it at 4:38 after Colbert lays down some 1st age :*D


----------



## Elbereth (Aug 5, 2011)

I have a new found respect for Mr. Colbert. :*D

I think he needs to be a member of TTF! ;*) 

Anyone from TTF want to volunteer to call his people to get him to join.


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I first heard Colbert talking about baltogs, Eru, Utumno and Melkor a few years ago on Late Night With Conan O'brien. It was wonderful and I was stunned by it!


----------



## halva (Jun 20, 2012)

This is hilarious...I never new Colbert was a big Tolkien fan!


----------

